# Nursery Admission Date?



## dematri (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello All,

My immigration is in progress and we should be in Australia in the month of May 2011. Currently my daughter is 2 yrs old and going to playgroup.
I am worried with respect to her admission in Australian School for Nursery, therefore please let me know when does the admission starts for Nursery in Sydney - Australia & in which month the nursery session starts.

Any pointer would be of great help and appreciated.

Regards,

Dematri


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

dematri said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My immigration is in progress and we should be in Australia in the month of May 2011. Currently my daughter is 2 yrs old and going to playgroup.
> I am worried with respect to her admission in Australian School for Nursery, therefore please let me know when does the admission starts for Nursery in Sydney - Australia & in which month the nursery session starts.
> ...


You may mean a Child Minding Centre or a Kindergarten from age 3 is possible I imagine.
CMCs are privately run and it'll really just be a case of finding a vacancy for whenever you require it.
Kindergartens have more government involvement and they usually run for a school year of say February to December for shorter hours than primary schools.


----------



## dematri (Mar 22, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You may mean a Child Minding Centre or a Kindergarten from age 3 is possible I imagine.
> CMCs are privately run and it'll really just be a case of finding a vacancy for whenever you require it.
> Kindergartens have more government involvement and they usually run for a school year of say February to December for shorter hours than primary schools.


HI Wanderer thanks for the reply, but please let me know Kindergarden admission in the month of June 2011, would that affect my child`s acad`s ahead?

Dematri


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

dematri said:


> HI Wanderer thanks for the reply, but please let me know Kindergarden admission in the month of June 2011, would that affect my child`s acad`s ahead?
> 
> Dematri


It may be possible to get an admission in June 2011 if in fact you are in Sydney by then but getting admission will depend on vacancies.
Sydney is a huge city and so when you actually have a date for moving, your next step is to consider where in Sydney you will attempt to locate to for it is a tight expensive real estate market.
Your plan may be best built around where you will be located and that in turn will be best determined by employment and housing availability.
With whatever you do settled, Child care or kindergarten may be somewhere next on your agenda and you'll then be able to contact the nearest centres.
As to acad's!, I never claim to be a mind reader but if you mean your daughters academic future, at three years old I would not be too concerned.


----------



## dematri (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks wanderer for the detailed response. Yes acad`s = academic
I agree at age 3 it is not a point of concern but.

Dematri


----------

